# Seriously debating on doing this... Your input would be appreciated.



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting the girls debarked. Well, Indigo, Felony, and Pig anyway. We had a Collie when I was younger which was a retired show dog. He was debarked, he didn't seem to "miss" it at all lol. I've done a little research to see that it is a very minor procedure, but this would mean another round of anesthesia.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I only know one dog( a boxer) who was debarked. I call her Hiccups cause thats exactly what she sounds like and its more annoying then her being able to bark. lol. Maybe someone else might be able to give you more input on this subject but Have you tried a bark collar? Or found a reason for all the barking?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

it may mean a couple more rounds of anesthesia from what i've over heard my doc talking about.
this dude trained for the ididarod(sp) with his 37 huskies around my area a while back, the city started building up around his area and neighbors started to complain about the barking, the city ordered him to get rid of the dogs, or make the problem cease.
well he ended up debarking all 37. as time went by, not sure how long but it couldnt have been more than a couple years, scar tissue forms around the precedure i think the vocal bog and then you could hear not quite a bark, but it was loud and annoying. so he had to go pack in with all his dogs and redo the procedure and remove all the scar tissue. im not quite sure how many times he's done this, but its been quite a few.
my 2 cents


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> it may mean a couple more rounds of anesthesia from what i've over heard my doc talking about.
> this dude trained for the ididarod(sp) with his 37 huskies around my area a while back, the city started building up around his area and neighbors started to complain about the barking, the city ordered him to get rid of the dogs, or make the problem cease.
> well he ended up debarking all 37. as time went by, not sure how long but it couldnt have been more than a couple years, scar tissue forms around the precedure i think the vocal bog and then you could hear not quite a bark, but it was loud and annoying. so he had to go pack in with all his dogs and redo the procedure and remove all the scar tissue. im not quite sure how many times he's done this, but its been quite a few.
> my 2 cents


My grandmother had a friend with a Siberian Husky kennel in a suburban area of NY. Huskies howl! She had many dogs of her own, and was active in showing, handling, and rescue, and also boarded dogs. She had to have her dogs debarked and stop boarding. I never heard of any of her dogs needing repeat procedures. They all sounded funny out there chirping tho.

If it is something you need to do for your sanity or because of the town or neighbors, go for it. I am very leary of anesthesia, so I would make it a last resort, but 2/3s of my dogs are brachycephalic, so I worry a lot. I wouldnt worry about the dog being in pain or knowing the difference, they dont seem to care at all, my only concern is going under.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Nizmo357 said:


> it may mean a couple more rounds of anesthesia from what i've over heard my doc talking about.
> this dude trained for the ididarod(sp) with his 37 huskies around my area a while back, the city started building up around his area and neighbors started to complain about the barking, the city ordered him to get rid of the dogs, or make the problem cease.
> well he ended up debarking all 37. as time went by, not sure how long but it couldnt have been more than a couple years, scar tissue forms around the precedure i think the vocal bog and then you could hear not quite a bark, but it was loud and annoying. so he had to go pack in with all his dogs and redo the procedure and remove all the scar tissue. im not quite sure how many times he's done this, but its been quite a few.
> my 2 cents


I've read about that possibility. I will be coming with a crap ton of research printed out for my vet to go over before doing the procedures. I hope it doesn't happen if i do this though!



FloorCandy said:


> My grandmother had a friend with a Siberian Husky kennel in a suburban area of NY. Huskies howl! She had many dogs of her own, and was active in showing, handling, and rescue, and also boarded dogs. She had to have her dogs debarked and stop boarding. I never heard of any of her dogs needing repeat procedures. They all sounded funny out there chirping tho.
> 
> If it is something you need to do for your sanity or because of the town or neighbors, go for it. I am very leary of anesthesia, so I would make it a last resort, but 2/3s of my dogs are brachycephalic, so I worry a lot. I wouldnt worry about the dog being in pain or knowing the difference, they dont seem to care at all, my only concern is going under.


well, it's a combo of both. I know the neighbors don't appreciate the barking, but it gets on my dang nerves too! lol I just don't like the risks of anesthesia either. I wish they would have all waited until they were 2 years old so i can slam out two procedures in one... well, the OFA and the debarking lmfao


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I wouldn't put my dogs under anesthesia unless absolutely necessary. MJ has some weird mole like looking things, (no big deal they've been looked at by the vet) & I'm weary to get those taken off b/c she'll be 10 this year. The vet said that they weren't cancerous or anything, just some tissue deposits. She said that it's common & if we get them taken off, not to be surprised when more pop up, but there is a risk of them getting caught on stuff or her scratching them off.

If it is necessary, then do it, but if not, don't. We just lost a great dog on this site due to anesthesia. I don't wanna say goodbye to one of your's too!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I wouldnt do it .. I would also purchase bark collars. 
I have one for my mal b/c he barks at everything. So he wears one. 
If you decide on a bark collar go with dogtra or tritonics (rechargabel) 
The brand that PetSmart carry are battery (BAD) batteries can get expensive. 

You might just be happier and not put your dogs in that danger of going under


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thats one thing i know about this girl. she does her research!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I personally think it's cruel.... but thats JMO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I personally think it's cruel.... but thats JMO


when we had that Collie... i thought it was a cruel procedure until I did more research... years later. I definitely understand where you're coming from... our collie definitely did not miss it... he thought he barked like all the others. When I actually read up on it... it's an outpatient procedure that requires no sutures at all. After reading, most dogs don't even seem "affected" the same day.

If I do try the shock collars out, how would it work out with the three different dogs? Would each of them have their own remote and will one remote shock a different dog?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm.. I don't know much about shock collars. We just yell "shut up" LOL But I can understand.. having more than one dog.. it's harder to get them all to be quiet once one starts.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

With the bark collar you do not need a remote.. Tri-Tronics Products: Remote Trainers - Bark Limiter


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Ahhh hahaha i'm such a goob.


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Whats the issue with their barking if I may ask that is even making you think about getting 3 dogs debarked?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know lots of dogs who get debarked you just have to make sure after they get it done they rest with no barking or it may not work.
IMO the raspy bark would bug me more than a full bark! That is why man made no bark collars, my dogs live in them


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well... the issue is that i have 7 dogs. These are the main three subjects that start "kennel riots" lmfao Their kennels are under my metal free standing carport which emphasizes the volume lol. I know if they get on my nerves, I know they get on the neighbors nerves. A few of our dogs are kept outside during the day. I am not saying that I'm worried about the neighbors doing something to my dogs, but I want to stay on their good side. I plan on doing a little boarding and I don't want my dogs to add to the commotion.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah but no bark collars work great and they are less expensive than surgery. debarking will not stop them from running back and forth and sometimes the no barks keep them from getting too excited. I can get you these at dealers cost plus shipping. They are the best ones you can buy.
Dogtra


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hun I not to mention I have used it on some of my Presa's .. Remember Drago? Everytime I went to a dog event he would whine like NO tomorrow .. So I would leave him in the truck put the collar on him and get him to stop .. after he realized he had too .. I could bring him in to the area .. 

My female now Reina .. will bark outside just to come in the house over and over again. So I have one on her so she stops. 

I have also trained them with a hush command .. so I do not have noise out of my house crates. 

Much more effective.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

geisthexe said:


> Hun I not to mention I have used it on some of my Presa's .. Remember Drago? Everytime I went to a dog event he would whine like NO tomorrow .. So I would leave him in the truck put the collar on him and get him to stop .. after he realized he had too .. I could bring him in to the area ..
> 
> My female now Reina .. will bark outside just to come in the house over and over again. So I have one on her so she stops.
> 
> ...


I also have a "hush" command, but it only works momentarily lol. Is there another magic way to lengthen the hush time? lmfao


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I also have a "hush" command, but it only works momentarily lol. Is there another magic way to lengthen the hush time? lmfao


See when I train it .. I use my shock collar w/ remote to get them to learn that command period .. I also do not praise for the hush except word praise. B/c I do not want them to learn that if they bark, they get command and then a treat. Bad joojoo.

But you can also use the self control bark collar too. Just have to catch it.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Have you tried to spray them with water?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Have you tried to spray them with water?


They are all pretty good in the house with keeping their inside voices. Can't say much about playing and knocking stuff over though lol. My problem is when they are outside in their kennels where a squirt bottle won't reach without me being right on top of them.



geisthexe said:


> See when I train it .. I use my shock collar w/ remote to get them to learn that command period .. I also do not praise for the hush except word praise. B/c I do not want them to learn that if they bark, they get command and then a treat. Bad joojoo.
> 
> But you can also use the self control bark collar too. Just have to catch it.


I definitely don't reward, they're just a pains in the butt lol. My big concern about going back to an electronic collar is collar shyness. I know when we had the radio fence (huge mistake for many reasons).... they began to associate the reprimand with all collars.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I definitely don't reward, they're just a pains in the butt lol. My big concern about going back to an electronic collar is collar shyness. I know when we had the radio fence (huge mistake for many reasons).... they began to associate the reprimand with all collars.


When you do training and just hanging out .. Leave it on... Praise when you train so they do not associate the collar with pain. Its makes it much easier to use.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> When you do training and just hanging out .. Leave it on... Praise when you train so they do not associate the collar with pain. Its makes it much easier to use.


LOL smart dogs figure it out trust me.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> LOL smart dogs figure it out trust me.


Yes dog figure it out but it will not let them always be in fear of it. 
You can train with it on w/o it actually being on so it does not go off when the dog barks. It is working the dog w/o fear.. plain and simple


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You all knew dogs bark _before_ you got 'em right? Just giving you a hard time. Honestly can't stand a whining dog (barking's not so bad) so I try not to keep one around but I'm putting up with one that does and I feel your pain.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> Yes dog figure it out but it will not let them always be in fear of it.
> You can train with it on w/o it actually being on so it does not go off when the dog barks. It is working the dog w/o fear.. plain and simple


Condescention not necessary, a soft dog only needs to be zapped once to be perpetually fearful. You can do everything right, leave it on 24/7 for weeks before ever zapping, wear it with another collar, super low setting, etc, and some dogs figure it out. As Shana said, some of her dogs are already familiar with it, do you propose she wipe their memory? I am not anti shock collar, I am just saying that not every dog can adjust, and if the dog already has fear, should she spend $100+ to find out it is not going to work?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It will work th collars I have her looking at are adjustable and the top of the line. You just use it on a really low setting. If the dog is yelping in pain you have it set to high, it should be high enough to stop the behavior but no high enough they are yelping. She can put the collar on a few days before she uses them but in my experience if you use it right that is not really necessary. Now sports dogs or a dog you do not want collar smart you need to have it on all day for a week before you use use it and it is a long process. But to stop barking you want them collar smart so eventually you can just put the collar on and not worry about turning it on.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have de-barked several dogs and it is not cruel. The dogs still think they are barking. They can bark everytime they see a squirrel or bird, and do not get shocked. Make sure you use an experienced vet or it(debarking) does not work. I think it is more cruel to keep nobark collars on them all the time. I have had people get rid of their dogs because of barking, and that is very wrong/ cruel. Also, about anesthesia: these same people who use that as an excuse, get their dogs ears cropped or teeth cleaned under anesthesia...go figure.

If you know you are not going to do any sport where barking is needed, and it will keep your neighbors happy ....do it. The dog will be happier, and so will you, in the long run.

Don't get me wrong, I also use nobark collrs, but even the good high priced ones burn out after awhile. Plus, a hyper barky dog will still bark, and keep getting corrected, which, with some dogs, will make them neurotic.

Also, there are going to be times when even a well trained dog will bark, such as when a strange person or dog enters your yard...Do you want your dog shocked the whole time for only being a dog. Plus a de-barked dog can still scare a potential dog thief, but a dog getting continuous shock will go hide or shut down...

Also if you do decide to go with a bark collar, do not get the battery powered ones, only the rechargeable. I like Dogtra, and the higher priced Innotek.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> Condescention not necessary, a soft dog only needs to be zapped once to be perpetually fearful. You can do everything right, leave it on 24/7 for weeks before ever zapping, wear it with another collar, super low setting, etc, and some dogs figure it out. As Shana said, some of her dogs are already familiar with it, do you propose she wipe their memory? I am not anti shock collar, I am just saying that not every dog can adjust, and if the dog already has fear, should she spend $100+ to find out it is not going to work?


NO and you do not have to just be plain rude. 
But you know ... You can be the one to help her .. I am done....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Heres how I look at it.. These dogs bark. Usually to alert that there is a critter nearby or vehicle on the drive, dinner time as well.. But if you want an athletic dog that doesn't bark~ BCOA African Stock Project - A Basenji Safari~ real african barkless dogs are predator hunters..not the AKC cuttie pies.. LOL


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I'm thinking about getting the girls debarked. Well, Indigo, Felony, and Pig anyway. We had a Collie when I was younger which was a retired show dog. He was debarked, he didn't seem to "miss" it at all lol. I've done a little research to see that it is a very minor procedure, but this would mean another round of anesthesia.


I would de-bark a neurotic barker but if I had to debark all of my girls....then the problem is a lack of stimulation. The dogs need a job or need to move to the woods. De-barking, in my humble opinion is only after all other avenues have failed on a problem dog. Now more than one dog needing a de-bark to me says you have very bored pups.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I would de-bark a neurotic barker but if I had to debark all of my girls....then the problem is a lack of stimulation. The dogs need a job or need to move to the woods. De-barking, in my humble opinion is only after all other avenues have failed on a problem dog. Now more than one dog needing a de-bark to me says you have very bored pups.


I definitely understand what you're saying Angel... They are not barkers during our exercises, and they are not barkers while in the house... they are barkers outside in the kennels... if they're bored on their off time there's just nothing that I can do about it. I really don't think it's their boredom that makes them bark to be honest with ya'll. It's when I just put them in the kennel or when I come home... I don't let them inside until they have quieted down, and often times its about an hour or two after I've gotten home. I've driven by during the day many times to see if they're barkers while I'm gone and they are not... I would think a bored dog would bark during the day as well.

If I'm missing something here please with my dogs let me know. I will take every ones opinions/experiences into great consideration... I'm going to be thinking on this for the next week.

Three out of seven dogs are the barkers.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The advice I was given was to move the kennels away from the road and into my back lot.
But after I took care of my nervous barker the rest dont bark as much.


----------

